# Joihnson's baby shampoo on dogs eye?



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

I would not try shampoo around Rocky's eyes. I would use cotton balls and warm water. I would wipe his eyes from the inside corner to the outside. Use a new cotton ball for every wipe so that you do not reinfect his eyes. 

I am wondering if Rocky might have an allergy to something that is bothering his eyes. By wiping them with warm water you might be keeping pollen that is on his face from getting into his eyes. (It's just a thought). Hope Rocky is feeling better soon.


----------

